# The Bucephalandra land of bliss



## Vasteq

One of my Bucephalandras tank photo. 90L (80x40x35cm), Eheim 2224, High-pressure CO2, fertilizer by Estimative Index. Here is about the half of my Bycephalandra collection. The rest are in my second tank. 

There are about 10 kind of Microsorums + 2 small Bolbitis (near the left front - Bolbitis Heteroclita Cuspidata and Bolbitis Gua Angin - heigh about 8 cm). The Java ferns are: "mini Windelov" in the middle, Narrow "K" on the right of "mini Windelov", Thor's Hammer on the left , and Cross on the right of Thor's. Some bucephalandra are much bigger than other - at the middle you can see Super Blue (one of the biggest) and Buce. Sedong (on the right of SuperBlue). There is about 30-50 Bucephalandra species.






Hi-res picture here:
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8190/8128 ... 5cfd_k.jpg


----------



## GHNelson

Very nice indeed  
hoggie


----------



## jack-rythm

Looks good man. Bit of contrast editing makes all the difference   lovely positioning fella. Windelov looks class

Jack

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigTom

Awesome. I think once my financial situation is a bit more secure I'm going to have a serious crack at building a buceph collection.


----------



## foxfish

Very mellow & rounded... I love it.


----------



## clonitza

Really nice showcase of bucephalandra, I kinda envy you . A video would be nice also 

Mike


----------



## Vasteq

Thx !!

Some frames in the close-up:


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## foxfish

Beautiful plants, can you tell us more about your growing conditions like lights & lighting durations, have you had any algae issues & are the plants very slow growing?


----------



## jack-rythm

great photos


----------



## Vasteq

various stages of growth *Copi Susu* and *Brownie Brown*:

BROWNIE BROWN:













COPI SUSU:


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Stunning, absolutely beautiful, looks very relaxing. It looks just like a garden, very natural. Am I right in saying that there are no fish in this setup? Less pollution from fish waste and food etc must make a difference. I am guessing you have plants like this for sale right?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Vasteq

Yes, I have availablke about 40 species right now. I have fish like: Otocinclus affinis. Botia lohachata and Amano shrimps:


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq




----------



## nayr88

Wow! They look amazing. Is it your photography skills or editing that makes them look so waxy and lush? Or are they actually that horrifically damn healthy!!!


----------



## Vasteq

a bit of everything  
Good camera and special settings giving that soft shadows and true colors. Sometimes I add contrast, sharpness, but not too much to not destroy final results.
Another thing is that Bucephalandra are so beautifull plants that photographing it gives me so much fun and pleasure. It would be a sin not to use their qualities to create that interesting scenes


----------



## Vasteq

There are also other plants like Microsorums:


----------



## Vasteq

new Photos:


----------



## Vasteq

Very interesting colors and shapes of the leaves. Another kind of Theia:


----------



## Ravenswing

Very, very beautiful and interesting plants! Thank you for sharing this! That M `Thunder Leaf` is really nice, never seen that before, too.


----------



## mlgt

Excllent photos and thanks for sharing the wonderful plants which we often overlook.


----------



## sanj

Wow. I have just seen a plant that would work well in my big tank. 

Do we get these in the UK? I have not seen anyone selling them...


----------



## brnapisz

so nice man  can u tell me where did u buy that plants?


----------



## dagzz

looking pro mate


----------



## Marais

simply beautiful


----------

